# live box et os 9.1



## nikobion (8 Octobre 2007)

ola
j'ai une live box qui fonctionne sans probleme en WIFI avec un PC.
Je souhaite connecter mon mac (G3 blanc bleu avec os 9.1) en ethernet sur cette satané boite mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut que je fasse au niveau des driver, des tableaux de bords, des extensions, du partage... merci d'avance:rose:​


----------



## claude72 (8 Octobre 2007)

nikobion a dit:


> ce qu'il faut que je fasse au niveau des driver, des tableaux de bords, des extensions, du partage...


Facile :
- driver : rien, il n'y en a pas besoin,
- tableaux de bord : régler TCP/IP sur "Connexion : Ethernet" et "Configuration : Via un serveur DHCP" (c'est le réglage par défaut, donc c'est peut-être déjà fait), et régler Appletalk sur "Ethernet",
- extensions : rien, il n'y en a pas besoin,
- partage : rien, il n'y en a pas besoin.

Ensuite tu branches un câble (ethernet) entre la prise ethernet du Mac et la prise ethernet "ordinateur" de la Live-Box, et ça doit fonctionner.


----------



## nikobion (8 Octobre 2007)

ola
j'ai bien tout noté mais je me pose la question a savoir ou dois je entrer les identifiants de connection ?
et faut il que je supprime des tableaux de bord comme modem...
merci par avance :rose:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2007)

nikobion a dit:


> ola
> j'ai bien tout not&#233; mais je me pose la question a savoir ou dois je entrer les identifiants de connection ?
> et faut il que je supprime des tableaux de bord comme modem...
> merci par avance :rose:​



Ne supprimes rien, et pour TCP IP, n'oublie pas de lui pr&#233;ciser (dans le menu local, en haut du TdB) "ethernet" &#224; la place du modem interne.

Pour la connexion, c'est pas la livebox qui s'en occupe ? (l&#224;, je sais pas, moi, j'ai une Freebox, pas besoin de me connecter, je le suis d&#232;s que j'allume l'ordi).


----------



## nikobion (9 Octobre 2007)

merci a vous deux
j'essaie tout ça ce soir et vous tient au courrant de mes aventures.


----------



## claude72 (9 Octobre 2007)

La Live-box est un modem-*routeur*, donc c'est elle qui mémorise les identifiants de connexion et c'est elle qui se connecte à internet (et qui "redistribue" ensuite les infos sur le réseau ethernet et Wi-fi et aussi sur la connexion USB)


----------



## nikobion (9 Octobre 2007)

bon tout marche (internet) par contre j'ai un soucis j'ai un vieux "internet explorer" et quan je navique j'ai plein de trucs qui ne marchent pas (affichage dans hotmail). qu'estce que je peux faire (mettre un autre navigateur mais je suis en os 9.1).

Ensuite j'ai une autre question j'ai une imprimante epson D78 en USB : est-ce que je peux la brancher sur la live box pour y accéder du pc ?


----------



## Wargames (4 Novembre 2007)

Pour l'imprimante, je ne peux pas te renseigner, mais pour le navigateur, c'est Netscape 7.02 (en version française) qui fonctionne le mieux sous Mac OS 9.1 à l'heure actuelle.

Malheureusement, de plus en plus de sites utilisent Flash 8 et là, on ne peut pas y faire grand-chose si ce n'est boycotter le site en question...


----------

